
Hong Kong’s government plans to ban people from wearing masks - xhruso00
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/politics/article/3031515/hong-kong-leader-carrie-lam-announce-introduction-anti-mask
======
meerita
Good luck with that. It will be imposible to enforce.

